# Nesaea pedicellata 'Golden'



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Has anyone grown this?....How do you like it? What does this plant like and dont like?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a bunch of it. Not an easy plant: LIGHT and more LIGHT. Lower leaves do get dark/black spots. Needs CO2/ferts/the works. Rumor has it that there is a variety that has hot pink stems - mine get just of touch of pink at the very top.

But, it's the only really yellow plant I can find and it looks awesome against green. Come to think of it, I need put some up for sale.


----------



## jccaclimber (Aug 29, 2011)

^How much light, how much CO2? Mine started out like yours, but the lower leaves are doing very poorly. Someone else locally has some with 2x T5HO lights ~14 inches over the substrate with one bottle of DIY CO2 and no other ferts (no idea how she doesn't have algae). Hers looks pretty much like yours.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Low dKH does not hurt either (2-4 degrees). No shade.

6 x 59W t5ho ~24" off substrate, lime green DC though UpAqua atomizer. EI on low end of the scale.

Mine eventually died off in another tank under 4x39w of t5ho (crappy reflectors) ~14" off substrate.


----------



## jccaclimber (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm assuming you mean 54W not 59W. I have a good deal less light than that, but a good deal more CO2 and ferts. From the sounds of things I should put mine on a platform closer to the light until it is a bit healthier.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

54W is correct. My bad.


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

i got a bundle from my dad and he got his from some seller on the net which i cant remember the name but they told him that it was grown submersed but pretty sure it was grown out of water....im not sure how well it converts but i had trouble with the stem melting but it was putting of shoots off the side so i clipped those of and stuck them in the substrate....i have probably four 2-3 inch stems that are doing kinda ok....just not growing much and the leaves seem to be curling on 2 of the stems...i did read somewhere that this plants likes high nitrates....is this correct?


----------



## forester (Mar 12, 2010)

i got some from OVT and they grow awesome in my tank , 2x39w t5ho about 24 inches off the the bed . i got two liter bottles of DIY pushing carbon . bit of slow grower for me but looks super nice , if u want some definatly get it from him !


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

it was one of my first plant when i went high light.
i treated it like i did r. rotundifolia, and it did just fine.


----------



## dindin (Mar 4, 2009)

sjb1987 said:


> im not sure how well it converts but i had trouble with the stem melting but it was putting of shoots off the side so i clipped those of and stuck them in the substrate....i have probably four 2-3 inch stems that are doing kinda ok....just not growing much and the leaves seem to be curling on 2 of the stems.


THis is pretty much my experience too. I got 4 stems, so split between 2 tanks. Down to 3 with curled/deformed leaves.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

somehow this plant survived whenever I neglected the tank. just 1 stem. whenever I would start dosing again it would start with the curling leaves and shrink again. when I would neglect the tank with low light and no dosing or fish it'd grow beautifully long and tall.

right now I have the tank cleaned, heavily stocked, and dosing nitrates and micros with high light and co2 and was able to propagate up to 10 stems. within the same location under yhé lights some look very healthy and others have the tops with curled leaves.very strange. 

going to try and experiment of going low nitrates for a while with high light and co2 to see how they do.

even the healthy stems are having small black dots in the bottom leaves. was anyone able to resolve this?


----------

